# Fixing boots???



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you tried calling Salomon customer service? 

It's a crazy idea, but so crazy it just might work.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

NO I didn't and I know I should but being Sat. probably closed. 
Gonna also call our local shops to see if they sell replacement parts.

My post was to see how others handled this. IE: calling manufacturer, replacing boot, cutting and tying manually etc...

Off Salomon's web site
7. How do I get parts for my Salomon product ?
Salomon has more than 100,000 parts in stock that can be ordered through an Authorized Salomon Dealer. Dealer locator: http://direct.where2getit.com/cwc/apps/w2gi.php?template=search&client=salomon​

-Slyder


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Got a Joanne's fabric or craft/hobby/fabric store around?










Search in the 'Notions' section of the sewing area.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't waste your time calling Salomon they will just send you to an authorized Salomon dealer.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I found a dealer REI. Called them talked with a guy, explained what part. He said he had to look them up, took my ph# called me back :thumbsup:, $10 each bought 2, plus the cords. Should be here Fri, going to the slopes Sat. Great customer service from REI on this, was painless and fast

-Slyder


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My cords and locks came in today. 

Sweet $8.50 for 2 new cords and 2 locks, and 10 minutes to install them. Very happy, and my buddy says my boy can keep the boots. They are to small for him :thumbsup:

-Slyder


----------

